# FREEWARE DOWNLOAD: Useful SYSTEM TOOLS Pack!!!



## Kiran.dks (Dec 12, 2006)

*I have seen many people asking for 'System tool' utilities right from Defragmanter, temperature analysis, etc. So here are the compilation of useful System utilities which will keep your system healthy and monitored.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Auslogics Disk Defrag® *
Disk fragmentation tool

 *Download: Auslogics Disk Defrag®*
Size 1.5MB


Improve computer performance and stability
 Increase your productivity - no more waiting for files to open
 Defragment disks in only a few minutes
 Useful disk fragmentation map and detailed fragmentation report
 Windows XP Home and Professional, 2000/2003 and Vista supported

More Info: Click here

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Disk Investigator v 1.31*
Investigate your Disk!

 *Download: Disk Investigator v 1.31 *
Size 348KB

Disk Investigator helps you to discover all that is hidden on your computer hard disk. The program can display the true drive contents by bypassing the operating system and directly reading the raw drive sectors. You can view and search raw directories, files, clusters, and system sectors and also verify the effectiveness of file and disk wiping programs. The directory mode allows you to browse the file system in a file structure, the raw mode displays a sector-by-sector view (for advanced users).

More Info: Click here

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PC INSPECTOR™ Smart Recovery v4.x*
Recover your deleted data from external media

 *Download: PC Inspector Smart Recovery v4.5*
Size 6.2MB

PC Inspector Smart Recovery is a data recovery program for Flash Card, Smart Media, SONY Memory Stick, IBM Micro Drive, Multimedia Card, Secure Digital Card(SD) or any other data device for digital cameras. It enables you to recover accidentally deleted or formatted pictures, videos or sound files from the selected media. The program also offers a mode that enables you to check the media for errors.

More Info: Click here


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PC INSPECTOR™ File Recovery 4.x*
Recover your deleted data from Hard Disk

 *Download: PC INSPECTOR™ File Recovery 4.x*
Size 5.9MB

PC Inspector File Recovery is a data recovery program with support for FAT 12/16/32 and NTFS file systems. It recovers files with the original time and date stamp, and can optionally restore them to a network drive and can recover many files, even when a header entry is no longer available. On FAT systems, the programs finds partitions automatically, even if the boot sector or FAT has been erased or damaged. PC Inspector File Recovery offers an easy to use interface that will scan your drive and automatically make files that can be recovered available from a "Deleted" folder in an Explorer Style navigation tree.

More Info: Click here

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ICE ECC v 2.2.1*
File verification and repair tool

 *Download: ICE ECC v 2.2.1 *
Size 692KB

ICE ECC is a file verification and repair tool that enables you to protect your important files against digital corruption using Reed-Solomon codes. The program is not intended as a main backup solution, but rather as a backup for your backup - it can be included on CDs or DVDs before you store your data, allowing you to recover data that has become corrupt due to age of the media or scratches. You can protect selected files or entire folders by simply selecting them and having the program generate an ECC file. If you ever need to verify whether the data has been modified or corrupted, just select the appropriate .ECC file and load it into ICE ECC, which will then analyze the files and can recover any corrupted data.

More Info: Click here

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Fresh Diagnose v7.48*
Analyze and Benchmark your PC

 *Download:Fresh Diagnose v7.48*
Size 1.3MB

Fresh Diagnose can analyze and benchmark many kinds of hardware, such as CPU performance, hard disk performance, video system information, mainboard information, and many more. Informational features include scanning your system and give you a complete report about computer s hardware and software, including mainboard, video system , buses, peripheral and, network information. Benchmark features include testing system performance, such as processor, hard disk, multimedia, memory and comparing your PC it with other systems. User friendly interface and well featured.

*For free registeration, visit: *www.freshdevices.com/download.html*

More Info: Click here

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RegSeeker v1.52*
Manage and analyse registry

 *Download: RegSeeker v1.52*
Size 458KB


RegSeeker is a handy tool for managing several popular registry items and searching the registry by keyword. It offers quick access to Startup Entries, Uninstall Information, Color Schemes, History items (URLs, Recent Documents etc) and IE Favorites. The program also includes a registry cleaning feature that finds invalid and unused registry entries, allowing you to delete them. RegSeeker can automatically create a backup before deleting any registry entries. The program comes with an attractive, easy to use interface. Nevertheless it is not intended for complete beginners and you should feel comfortable working with the Windows registry before using it.

More Info: Click here

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ccleaner v1.35.424 *
Junk files cleanup and Registry clean tool

 *Download: Ccleaner v1.35.424*
Size 1.46MB

CCleaner is a freeware system optimization and privacy tool. It removes unused files from your system - allowing Windows to run faster and freeing up valuable hard disk space. It also cleans traces of your online activities such as your Internet history. Advanced features to remove unused and old entries, including File Extensions, ActiveX Controls, ClassIDs, ProgIDs, Uninstallers, Shared DLLs, Fonts, Help Files, Application Paths, Icons, Invalid Shortcuts and more... also comes with a comprehensive backup feature.

More Info: Click here

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Everest Home Edition 2.20*
Discover every detail about your PC, Complete analysis tool.

 *Download: Everest Home Edition 2.20*
Size 4MB

EVEREST Home Edition is a freeware hardware diagnostics and memory benchmarking solution for home PC users, based on the award-winning EVEREST Technology. It offers the world's most accurate hardware information and diagnostics capabilities, including online features, memory benchmarks, hardware monitoring, and low-level hardware  
information.  

Sensor information including system, CPU and GPU temperature, fan status, CPU, GPU, AGP and DRAM voltage monitoring, S.M.A.R.T. disk health status. Support for Corsair Xpert memory modules. Memory read and write speed, memory latency measurement to stress the memory and cache subsystem, including references list to compare actual performance with other systems.

Accurate low-level information about motherboard, CPU and BIOS, including chipset details, DMI enumeration, AGP configuration information, SPD memory modules list, DRAM timing information and CPU instruction set support. Exhaustive information about network adapters, sound cards, keyboard, mouse and game controllers, including NIC MAC address detection, IP and DNS list, network traffic monitoring, DirectSound, DirectMusic and DirectInput information. Three different report file formats: plain text, customizable HTML and the unique MHTML format. MHTML reports including icons are ideal for printing purposes.

More Info: Click here

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will update the thread as and when I come across such useful free utilities. 
Description of softwares are taken from various sites like snapfiles.com, download.com..etc.. and the manufactures sites.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Keylink 1.3*
Launch programs in Windows Vista Style

 *Download:Keylink 1.3*
Size 800KB

Keylink allows you to launch programs without searching the start menu or directories. It works similar to the search in the Windows Vista start menu. Adding files and folders to Keylink is ususally done using drag&drop. Keylink can also execute windows orders. Additionaly it is possible to navigate in directories and to do basic file operations. 

More Info: Click here

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Total Uninstall 2.35*
Complete Uninstall tool (Last Freeware version)

 *Download: Total Uninstall 2.35*
Click "Download (685 kB)" hyperlink in the page, not "Home (shareware version)".
Size 685KB

Total Uninstall 2.35 (last freeware version) can help you to monitor any changes that were made to your system during installation of a new software product and allow you to perform a complete uninstall without having to rely on the supplied uninstall program (which may leave files or changes behind). To use it, you simply launch the installation program from the Total Uninstall interface and select the system areas to be monitored. The program will then create a snapshot of your system before it installs the new software and an additional snapshot after install completes. It then compares the two snapshots and displays all changes in a graphical tree view, marking all values and/or files that have been added or changed as well as some before/after details. Total Uninstall will save these changes and if you decide to uninstall the application, it will reverse all changes to the previous state. Multi-lingual user interface.

More Info: Click here


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 12, 2006)

you rawk. Thanks


----------



## n2casey (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice info friend, it will help members whor don't know about these tools.

One question - Why u haven't given the link for latest version of Everest


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 13, 2006)

@kiran
buddy! I really appreciate ur efforts  
Repped u


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome guys! 

@n2casey,
It looks like Everest has discontinued its Home edition. The latest version i.e. 3.5 comes in Corporate and Ultimate edition. Since I am giving freewares, can't include it.

@Vishal,
It's my please dude  Thanks for reps! You really know 'mehnat kya hota hai....hai na?'


----------



## gdatuk (Dec 13, 2006)

are they all freeware???


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes. These are all well-rated freewares! Download and njoy!


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 13, 2006)

nice job..............


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow all are good freeware. Keep it up kiran.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 13, 2006)

The link for uninstaller download does not work.It gives me a error 403 forbidden.The s/w list is good.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 13, 2006)

I appreciate all feedbacks! 



			
				Cool G5 said:
			
		

> The link for uninstaller download does not work.It gives me a error 403 forbidden.The s/w list is good.



Seems like Direct link is not working due to autentication failure.
Now the post is edited. You can proceed to download now.


----------



## sre06 (Dec 13, 2006)

can you give some software by which i can convert macromedia file to video
thnks in advance


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 13, 2006)

sre06 said:
			
		

> can you give some software by which i can convert macromedia file to video
> thnks in advance



Your request is out of the matter in context. This thread is only for "SYSTEM TOOLS". However I have posted one more thread containing "VIDEO UTILITIES". 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=365059#post365059

Here you can find your freeware for Flash convertion.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

@Kiran_tech_mania Good work Buddy. *smilies.sofrayt.com/fdm/thumbs-up.gif

rep. for your Efforts. *smilies.sofrayt.com/fdm/victory.gif

can you post a link for freeware "Hard Disk Partition maker" s/w. 
i've searched in the gooogle, but didn't find a freeware  suitable for begginers *smilies.sofrayt.com/fdm/sad.gif


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 14, 2006)

^^^
Welcome dude! 
Reps didn't get added up due to damn rules of this forum..  

Regarding Partition maker..what if I give you a full paid version for  free download!!!..

Yep..you can find it at my other post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42758

Njoyy!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

that link is not working.

Paragon Partition Manager 2005

i tried it on both Opera9 & IE7. 

shows me "Could not connect. FTP server may be too busy"

i'll try again later & let you know


----------



## go4sumeet (Dec 14, 2006)

Kiran bro u r doing a great job man thankx

I have been watching ur work day since i have joined

u deserve a rep. from me buddy


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 14, 2006)

^^^^
Welcome dude! You need to earn some reps before reputing others. Your reps did not get added up... 
Anyways...I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 14, 2006)

*Eraser v5.8*

*Eraser v5.8*
Secure delete your files permanently
Winner of CHIP magazine award against other paid versions!

 *Download: Eraser v5.8*
Size 2.6MB 

Eraser is an advanced security tool (for Windows), which allows you to completely remove sensitive data from your hard drive by overwriting it several times with carefully selected patterns. Works with Windows 95, 98, ME, NT, 2000, XP, Windows 2003 Server and DOS. 
Eraser is Free software and its source code is released under GNU General Public License.

The patterns used for overwriting are based on Peter Gutmann's paper "Secure Deletion of Data from Magnetic and Solid-State Memory" and they are selected to effectively remove magnetic remnants from the hard drive.

Other methods include the one defined in the National Industrial Security Program Operating Manual of the US Department of Defence and overwriting with pseudorandom data. You can also define your own overwriting methods.

More Info: Click here


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for those tools.


----------



## subhajitmaji (Dec 14, 2006)

gr8 work man...repped


----------



## int86 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanx dude. For it was like a ready made stuff for me.
 Is there any freeware which can rollback  registery entries, such that demo versions can be installed again.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 14, 2006)

int86 said:
			
		

> Thanx dude. For it was like a ready made stuff for me.
> Is there any freeware which can rollback  registery entries, such that demo versions can be installed again.



CCleaner will help you to clean the registry entries which are no longer needed. In case you are asking this so that you can reinstall a demo application. You can uninstall the application and run CCleaner. It will do the job and you can re install the app. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 14, 2006)

^^^  Welcome guys! 


That is not the way. Demo version installations can't be cleaned that way. Else no one would be purchasing softwares! 
And it is illegal to do such things -can't be discussed here.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2006)

Paragon Partition Manager 2005

that link is not working. now its asking *Password*

i tried it on both Opera9 & IE7.
__________
Will that registration Key work on the s/w downloaded from other site.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 15, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Paragon Partition Manager 2005
> 
> that link is not working. now its asking *Password*
> 
> ...



Checkout..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42758&page=2

Yes the reg key will work. It is a promotional offer.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2006)

i tried the by clickin on the link given in that website, now its working.

Thanks for your replies.

i owe you two REPs already


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome! Hmm...two reps already.. why not 3rd time?  
Anyways..nice to hear that your problem is solved!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2006)

hee hee, sorry man, i'm weak in Maths 

i owe you 3 reps.

can you help me @ this thread C Drive=50 GB, want to format it, help @ Q & A Section

i need some URGENT HELP.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmmm...weak in maths or weak in memory? Weak in memory I guess... 
__________
s180000rpm,...In a hurry, I didn't notice ur problem during my above reply. Looks like your problem is solved...


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

no man  my problem isnt solved yet. 
i'll update as soon as i re-install the s/w.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 25, 2006)

*Startup Mechanic 2.4*

*Startup Mechanic 2.4  *
Prevents useless tray applications from registering themselves and more

 *Download: Startup Mechanic 2.4*
Size 537KB

Startup Mechanic will scan your system for known data-mining, advertising, and tracking components and remove them, allowing you to maintain a higher degree of privacy while you surf the Web. It will hunt down and remove junk and obsolete programs, freeing up RAM and increasing your system performance. 

Its other features include the ability for automatic Recycle Bin storage of removed components, and a viewer for backup archives that allows you to review removed components that have been stored for possible future restoration. The application also includes Startup Monitor, a small utility that runs transparently in the background and notifies you when any program registers to run at start-up. It prevents those utterly useless tray applications from registering behind your back, and it acts as an effective prevention tool against harmful Trojan horses, dialers, and spyware.

More Info: Click here


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 30, 2006)

*Great Work, Buddy*
*Reped you *
__________
I would like to add: 

8Start Launcher *[ONE OF MY FAVOURITES]*
Make a whole new way of launching programs or files on your system by customizable button style configuration. Starting programs from shortcuts on desktop and start menu is an obsolete and cumbersome process. Now it is made precise with categorization and graphic options. All your programs can be easily identified from the groups and the icons displayed. The skinable panel design make your desktop much more viewable. Version 1.4 adds hotkey/middle mouse to hide/show, support .png skin with transparency, able to use .jpg, .png, .ico, .bmp, .gif as button icon, able to define the buttons to link to files in your computer easily.
Click here for more

Download
  __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ 

*ZSoft Uninstaller 2.3.3*
  ZSoft Uninstaller is the better and easier way to uninstall programs on your computer. 
ZSoft Uninstaller can be used as a Add/Remove applet replacement, but not only that, it can also:
Analyze an installation so it can be completely uninstalled (also supports reboots of the computer as the process is split into two: Before and after the installation)
Find and delete temporary files
Delete entry's from programs that is no longer installed
Hide Windows Updates
Hide entries from the list that you are never going to uninstall (drivers etc.) making the list smaller and therefore easier to manage.
Show more information than available though add/remove
Automatically find entry's from programs that are most likely already uninstalled
Automatically find entry's that are considered "crap-ware"
(Of course) search the list of installed software
Click here for more
Download Now
 __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ 
* 
GMail Notifier
*Check your Gmail messages without opening your browser-some of you must have used this, but this is for those who are unaware of this tool.
[SIZE=-1]
The Gmail Notifier is an application that alerts you when you have new Gmail messages. It displays an icon in your system tray to let you know if you have unread Gmail messages, and shows you their subjects, senders and snippets, all without your having to open a web browser. The Notifier is in beta. Before you download it, please review the system requirements and privacy information.
[/SIZE]
Click here for more and to Download
 __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________

* Belarc Advisor*
 Belarc Advisor builds a detailed profile of your installed software and hardware, including Microsoft Hotfixes and software serial numbers, and shows the results in your Web browser. All of your PC profile information is kept private on your PC and is not sent to any web server. Version 7.2 adds Office Hotfix info, latest OSes and CPUs, and the latest Microsoft Security Bulletin info.

Click here for more
Download
 __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________

*GSplit File Splitter [ONE OF MY FAVOURITES]*
GSplit is a free file splitter that lets you split your large files into a set of smaller files called pieces, easier to copy to floppies, CD, DVD or any removable disk; distribute over the Internet, networks; send by email or with file hosting services; share with friends and colleagues. GSplit also generates small self-uniting programs when splitting files; they will restore your split files automatically: no unite tool is then required. GSplit can split very large files (larger than 4 GB) and it provides you with a lot of splitting options. You can load/save settings into profiles, and also automate it. Finally it features an intuitive graphical user interface (with skin support) that makes operations easy and fast. Context-sensitive help and animated tutorials are also available.
Version 2.0 was completely rewritten and improved.
Click here for more
Download*
*  __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________ __________*
*


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome Shankar! Nice to see a freeware from you. If possible plz provide a direct download link so that our users can download it right away.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 30, 2006)

nice tools, good going

more link

*www.dps.uk.com/index.htm 

*www.iconico.com/index.aspx


----------



## anandk (Dec 30, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> can you post a link for freeware "Hard Disk Partition maker" s/w.


*www.ranish.com/part/


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for posting FreeWare s/w.

i'm using "Paragon Partition Manager 2005"


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice to see more shankar_ganesh.....reps for you!


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 30, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> can you post a link for freeware _"Hard Disk Partition maker" s/w_.
> i've searched in the gooogle, but didn't find a freeware  suitable for begginers


for a program that works in linux *gparted.sourceforge.net
*try gparted live cd avl at: *gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php*
It's an opensource solution.
reps for me if you like it.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 30, 2006)

WebRipper v1.31
WebRipper is a free Internet scanner and downloader, which is easy to use, yet powerful and fast. 

Download massive amounts of images, videos, audio, executables or documents from any website in just a moment. No need to waste your time clicking the links and saving every file manually.

WebRipper uses spider-technology to follow the links in all directions from the start-address. It filters out the interesting files on the way, and adds them to the download-queue for fast downloading by the multi channel download-engine. 

Numerous filter-options ensure that downloaded files suit your needs perfectly. Restrict downloaded items by file type, minimum and maximum file- and image-size. Spidered and dowloaded links can also be restricted by keywords to avoid wasting your bandwidth.

WebRipper is integrated with major Internet search engines, giving you the ability to specify just a search word/phrase and category, and then let the program do the rest of the job. The result is loads of files "tailored" to your needs. 

Password protected sites can of course also be ripped by specifying a username and password. Connection through proxy-server is possible.

The integrated image viewer allows you to browse the downloaded images, or preview them at the moment they are fetched.

SUPPORTED FILE TYPES:
Images: JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP 
Videos: MPEG, AVI, QuickTime, Real Video, WMV 
Audio: MP3, WAV, Real Audio, MIDI 
Documents: DOC, XLS, PPT, PDF, TXT 
Other: Flash, EXE, TORRENT, ZIP

Download it *www.freewarefiles.com/downloads_counter.php?programid=18255


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## casanova (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice load of freewares. Thanks for sharing the links.


----------



## vikassethi (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the links. Some utilities are really good.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 31, 2006)

THANKS....SOME MORE


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome everybody! 
@Nightmare,..some more? Sure..very soon dude!


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is another

Ram Booster 
 RamBooster is a program that frees up Ram. This is done by forcing Windows to remove all the data that is not currently needed from the memory. Some advantages of this are: -No more lock-ups -Some applications load as much as 40% faster -Prevents blue screens -Makes websurfing faster, especially if you visit sites with heavy graphics. Ram Booster does not modify your system in any way.

Download it here
*www.sci.fi/~borg/rambooster/Rambooster.zip


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice to see your post. 
But I think RAM Boosters are not at all useful. They really screw up RAM after clean up. System slows down after the boost operation. It is well understood that it is due to RAM loading new scripts again. But I don't see any hard core reason for it.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 5, 2007)

Dexpot
Virtual desktop mananger


Dexpot allows you to create multiple, virtual desktops to increase the work area of your screen by up to 20 times. Each virtual desktop is independent from the others and can have its individual wallpaper, resolution, and icons (or no icons at all). You can easily switch between desktops from the tray icon, or via hotkey, or even use an automatic desktop slideshow that rotates all virtual desktops. In addition, you can move and copy windows from one desktop to another among the desktops, set up rules to automatically move, copy or close windows and more. Dexpot is one of the most advanced desktop managers out there, that is easy enough for beginners, but offers some great flexibility for more demanding users as well.

Download it here-- *www.snapfiles.com/download/dldexpot.html


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 5, 2007)

Heatsoft Clone Cleaner Lite

One of the most common technical support issues with computer software and hardware companies today is the problem of duplicate files. You might have also come across the message *Insufficient disk space* while working with Microsoft Windows.  Duplicate files are one of the major causes of unnecessary use of hard disk space. Buying a larger hard drive can solve the problem but then you uses up the hard drive, you write them to CDR.  More and more space is required. Another way is to manage your files well, find out duplicate files and delete them.  This is why Heatsoft Clone Cleaner can help to free disk space.


                                *www.clonecleaner.com/HCCLITEheat.zip


----------



## n2casey (Jan 6, 2007)

*Also visit here. U will find some freeware small utilities.*
__________


@ All members providing info here

I appreciate ur work.


@ Tech Geek

U shud provide homepage link also for these s/w.
Well I m adding these for now.

*WebRipper v1.31*

*Dexpot*


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 12, 2007)

One more
*ReplaceKeys *
ReplaceKeys is a fun little prank that allows you to replace many keyboard keystrokes with different keyboard keystrokes. You can set the time after when the replacekey starts to function and can stop after a certain number of replaces. This will surely drive someone mad into changing their keyboard or might just be the end to all of your pranks
Download *www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/disp...rl&article_id=76896&up1_cat_id=513&cat_id=654
Home Page--> *www.rjlsoftware.com/software/entertainment/replacekeys/

*Well came in handy for me, my mother wanted me to stop my sister to do orkut till her exams get over.*


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 12, 2007)

I dunno y... but I simply find DiskCleaner my fav diskcleaning utility. Maybe its the small size(363 kB), maybe the speed, or maybe the ease of use. Just a button press and u r cleared of any filth u gathered overtime, no important files deleted by accident...
Andu wont beleive me if I said.. I've been using it (& being faithful to it) for quite sometime.. mayve over 3 years...


----------



## Ron (Jan 12, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> *'System tool' **www.aplusfreeware.com/categories/util/uninst.html


Great Collection!!!


----------



## vikassethi (Jan 12, 2007)

Jetstart is an amazing tool and saves a lot of time. Put your most used application shortcuts in JetStart:
*www.codesector.com/jetstart.asp


----------



## mehulved (Jan 13, 2007)

OK removed all unnecessary replies here.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 13, 2007)

Good job dude. Thank you!


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 13, 2007)

iPodWizard
*iPodWizard enables you to customize various icons, text strings and fonts on your iPod.* It can either connect directly to your iPod and download the existing firmware for editing, or edit firmware from an Updater and then apply it to your device. You can scroll though the existing bitmap images (Apple logo, battery status, stars etc.) and replace them by using your own bitmaps, then write the changes to your iPod. The program also includes some additional tweaks as well as options to create and apply themes, downgrading firmware, extracting resources from Updaters and more.
*download here* *www.snapfiles.com/download/dliPodWizard.html


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 16, 2007)

*Jodix Free iPod Video Converter*
Jodix Free iPod Video Converter enables you to convert popular video formats to iPod video. It provides a simple and easy to use interface, just select the file(s) to convert and click a button. You can optionally change output quality and video size as well. The program supports AVI, MPEG, WMV, RM, RMVB, DivX, ASF, and VOB formats.

Download here-->  *www.snapfiles.com/download/dljodixipodvideo.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

@Tech_Geek thanks for *ReplaceKeys*, it really pi$$ed off my frnds yesterday.
they thought of some Virus attack & started full system Virus scan


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice to hear it helped
or may be landed some in trouble
even i played up that prank with my sis


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 27, 2007)

*CryptoExpert 2007 Lite 6.7.5*
Freeware to store and protect your important information

If you're worried about storing your data and files, why not create a virtual encrypted drive to store your important data?

Even if someone manages to hack in to your computer or, in the worst case, your machine is stolen, the hacker wouldn't be able to access any of the encrypted files.

CryptoExpert creates encrypted virtual disks and these disks are visible as usual disks with drive letters (for example, G:, H:, Z:, i.e. with any drive letter that isn't in use by other system devices).

The data stored on a CryptoExpert disk is stored in the container file. A container is a file, so it is possible to backup a container, move or copy it to other disk (CD-ROM or network, for instance) and continue to access your encrypted data using CryptoExpert.

Any free drive letter (or chosen letter) in the system may be used to mount and to open an encrypted file-container for access.

When your virtual disk is opened, you can read and write data as if it were a conventional removable disk.

You can do anything with a CryptoExpert virtual drive that you can do with a normal hard drive, but with CryptoExpert, the encrypted volumes require password authentication before the files become accessible.

* Download: CryptoExpert 2007 Lite 6.7.5*

HOMEPAGE


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks Kiran
repped you


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 28, 2007)

My pleasure!


----------



## go4sumeet (Mar 1, 2007)

thanx buddy that was really helpful


----------

